# Possible cycling issue?



## choylifutsoccer (Jan 2, 2010)

So this is really bizarre. I started the cycling process about 2 weeks ago, using the fishless (pure ammonia) cycling method. Two days ago, my ammonia level dropped from 4 ppm to about 2 ppm. At that point, I should have checked my nitrite levels too...sigh.. I added more ammonia to get the level back to 4 ppm. As of today, the ammonia level is 4 ppm, nitrite level is 0 ppm, and nitrate level is also 0 ppm. 
Is that even possible?? If the ammonia level dropped two days ago, that means nitrite should be present in the water...*H2


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

do 30-40% partial water change until it goes to zero ppm....


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Basically its normal. You will keep adding ammonia to keep it at 5.0 then it will eventually start dropping and showing nitrites. You will still add ammonia during this time and once the ammonia and nitrites both read 0 and you get readings for nitrates. add ammonia one more time and if ammonia and nitrites show 0 after 24 hours the tank is cycled. Then do a 50% water change and your ready to start stocking slowly.


----------



## choylifutsoccer (Jan 2, 2010)

After the initial drop in ammonia levels, should the next few drops happen more rapidly? It took two weeks to get from 4 ppm to 2 ppm. After I added more ammonia to get it back up to 4 ppm, it has never dropped back down. It's been 4 days since I added more ammonia.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It can take anywhere from a few days to a couple of weeks. Cycling tanks this way can take 4 to 6 weeks and you have to be patient.


----------



## choylifutsoccer (Jan 2, 2010)

Alright, thanks!


----------



## choylifutsoccer (Jan 2, 2010)

> once the ammonia and nitrites both read 0 and you get readings for nitrates. add ammonia one more time


How much ammonia should I add? Is 4 ppm too much? My nitrites are increasing rapidly right now while ammonia is also dropping quite fast. I'm hoping the cycling process is almost done! Just gotta wait for the nitrobacter colonies to maximize their growth!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats good on adding ammonia, Sounds like its getting there. Soon the nitrites will start dropping and your almost home.


----------

